# So, I got chipped today!! (GIAC 2.5l Software review)



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey guys (and girls),
This morning, I went over to my local GIAC dealer and had my ECU flashed with GIAC's 2.5L software. As exciting as this sounded I was a bit apprehensive, (Think of it as a pre-emptive buyers remorse.) Flahsing the ECU did take a while. From my entering the door to paying and exiting it took around 1 hour. 
I opted for just the pump software which was 395 plus 50 for labor and tax. Total was approximatley 470. 
So, without further ado, here is my review and first impressions of the flashing (Note, that I was running a half tank or Mobile 93 octane fuel, and I was the only person in the car, and my car a 5spd manual so the rev limited is removed.)
*On the Highway* 
I didn't goose it while getting on the ramp I just smoothly accelerated to around 60 mph. There is no differentiation in rpms between certain speeds (Looks like stock) Throttle response has definatley increased. It felt as if everytime I tapped the accerlator the car would jerk forward to accelerate instantly (A better improvement over stock.) I then steped down on the accerlator, In lack of better words the speedmoeter instantly moved from 70 then to speeds I cannot mention on the forums. There is a definate torque and top end increase on the highway. It will not thorw you back into your seat (though you do feel a bit more of a power push in fifth and accelerating) but it is enough for you to see that your speedometer is moving faster than what it ever did stock. My ride home was reduced....considerably.
*Economy Testing (AKA Granny Drivng)* 
This is definatley one of the chip's strong points. The increase in torque is enough so that one does not ever need to rev beyond 2k rpm. The engine's Torque is called up a little under 1500 rpms whch allow you to accerlate cleanly and smoothly and with a modest amount of power)
I can recall being in fifth gear going 40 mph. I accelerated while the car was at around 1500 and I felt the car push me back a little to arouns 2k rpms when I began to stop. This is great for any "MPG freak" who doesnt want to get the chip for "MPG" purposes.
*"Spirited Driving"* 
Good power gains throughout the band. With ASR off, I can definatley feel a power difference, the DBW lag is almost gone, the revs do not hang as how they did on the stock programing. I once was crusing at around 30-35 mph and thew it into 2nd, the car was chiming around 3k or so. I pinned the accelerator and I couldnt believe my but dyno. It thew me into my seat just like a vr6 would at midrange. "Wow" was my only reaction. 
*Final Thoughts*
An air intake coupled with this flash will give a 2.5l driver a new world of driving. The car feels much stronger and responsive. In my opinion it is a great investment for those who want to a little extra from the car without replacing compnents etc. I will be updating thsi page for any extra finds/glitches. Hope Ths helps!
-Serge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















<Edit> If I can get around to it, I will do a very crude 0-60 test one day this week Please ask me any questions I will get back to you as soon as I can.
--The UberBunni just got Uber....er.
*The Day after*
To answer Some more questions...
Its seems that the only GIAC dealer in CT is Momentum Tunning in Wallingford, CT. (This is where I chipped it....DUH!)
I will definatley invest in the flash loader and stock sofware when I have the money to do so. I believe it is a nessesity for those who use the car as an everyday driver.
The car, without a doubt feels stronger than stock, again, the but dyno feels a difference even from a stop. Just bringing the car up to higher rpms (3k in 2nd and third gear w/ asr off and goosing it, you WILL and I mean WILL be thrown into your seat. Trust me, I've been doing it non stop! 
I can't stress enough how excellent the car would perform when this software is coupled with an intake. It seems that when an intake is installed the 2.5l will pull more to redline. With that said, the GIAC software will open more of the already opened up power due to the increase in air intake.
I'm trying to make this a comprehensive write up for this software, so please tell me, or call to my attention anything that I've forgotten.
*The Bunny lugs around some pretty bunnies-The Ultimate Test*
Last night, my girlfiend and her friends decided to hit up a local club. Of course I was stuck doing the driving. (But I guess it wasn't so bad with 4 good looking girls in the car.) Anyways, this was an excellent test to find out how well the car and chip performed with "heavy loads" and Air Conditioning. I have to admitt, yes the car was nuch heavier but one still definatley felt the torque of the motor. There was still some power behind even witch the Air kickin' at 3 (Thats kickin for me







) With the A/c and a full capacity of people, there is definatley power still there punching through second gear all the ladies complained when they were thown back into their seat








However, all this playing around has allowed me to see the "gas" light one too many times during this week. 65 In total for the week, but it isnt bad for the amount of miles i've been putting on the car. It is imperative that one does not goose the car every day...every time... in order to attain your maximum fuel copacity.


















_Modified by Uberbunni at 8:17 PM 8-17-2007_


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

would you say your 0-60 time was reduced?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: So, I got chipped today!! (Uberbunni)*

Nice write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I want to flash my car at H2O












_Modified by KoF at 11:22 AM 8-13-2007_


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I have just an intake now and I notice the differance. I was thinking baotu getting the same chip you have and I think I will now.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

nice writeup, thanks for the review


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah i do have a question what did you get for the chipping? i mean like what did it come just standard and did the dealer talk to you about the other modes there are? only thing is that if i get it flashed and i take it into the dealer would they see it and change it? if they do than do i just return to the dealer for a free reflash?


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (BlueWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueWabbit* »_yeah i do have a question what did you get for the chipping? i mean like what did it come just standard and did the dealer talk to you about the other modes there are? only thing is that if i get it flashed and i take it into the dealer would they see it and change it? if they do than do i just return to the dealer for a free reflash?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3278233 
This should answer most of your questions on what you cant get with the chp. I just opted for the performance software, noother else. If you happen to be reflashed by the dealer, just show a copy of your receipt to any GIAC dealer and they will reflash the car for you free of charge.


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

hows the gas prices going up since now you have to pump with premium?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (BlueWabbit)*

there isnt much of a difference between each fill from regualr 87 to 91 is a few bucks at most. only adds up to maybe 10-20 a month extra for 91
do the math:
87 $3.099*14gals = 43.386
91 $3.299*14gals = 46.183 thats a whopping 2.80 cents for 91 octane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by absoluteczech at 2:53 PM 8-13-2007_


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (BlueWabbit)*

Honestly, doesnt affect me one bit, I've been filling up with premium since I got the car!


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_there isnt much of a difference between each fill from regualr 87 to 91 is a few bucks at most. only adds up to maybe 10-20 a month extra for 91
do the math:
87 $3.099*14gals = 43.386
91 $3.299*14gals = 46.183 thats a whopping 2.80 cents for 91 octane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by absoluteczech at 2:53 PM 8-13-2007_

considering I have to fill up once a week, thts $145/yr, which is pretty significant


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_there isnt much of a difference between each fill from regualr 87 to 91 is a few bucks at most. only adds up to maybe 10-20 a month extra for 91
do the math:
87 $3.099*14gals = 43.386
91 $3.299*14gals = 46.183 thats a whopping 2.80 cents for 91 octane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by absoluteczech at 2:53 PM 8-13-2007_

wow....87 is $2.47 here ......


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_
considering I have to fill up once a week, thts $145/yr, which is pretty significant

yea which is only 11 bucks extra month then dont goto starbucks twice and you save that right now, all im saying is its not much more and can be done its not like we're talking 500-1k more a year in gas.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
wow....87 is $2.47 here ......


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Are you planning to switch back and forth with the STOCK file whenever you're going back to dealer for service?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

2.38 reg 3.13 prem here


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_2.38 reg 3.13 prem here

wow....thats a big spread....is that prem 93octane or just 91..... our 93 octane is still $2.85 91 octane is $2.79...


----------



## thecabsleeper (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Yo Sergio, where'd you get that thing flashed at? Scope my area under my name... I'm sure you remember me, I talked your ear off at the CVA Dustoff this year. I've got the slammed green rabbit that drags more ass than a dog with worms...


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (thecabsleeper)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Updated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Look UP!


----------



## thecabsleeper (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

Dude, I may sell my cabby just to get this stuff done. Couple all that with the TT Borla exhaust kit and the intake, you'll be freeing up 50+ hp, and an ungodly amount of torque





















. That's just crazyness... Project SI-eater coming soon...


----------



## batmang (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (thecabsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thecabsleeper* »_Dude, I may sell my cabby just to get this stuff done. Couple all that with the TT Borla exhaust kit and the intake, you'll be freeing up 50+ hp, and an ungodly amount of torque





















. That's just crazyness... Project SI-eater coming soon...

but then that SI gets hondata, IHE and its game over.


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice write up man, the GIAC chip and VF-Engineering CAI are next on my list. Glad to hear it is as badass as they tell us.


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: So, I got chipped today!! (Uberbunni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberbunni* »_It thew me into my seat just like a vr6 would at midrange. "Wow" was my only reaction.

My last car was a GTI with a 12V VR6 and I really miss that power a lot and would love to get that feeling again out of my 2.5. This is really good to hear. How would compare the power of a chipped 2.5 with a 12V VR6? Does it only feel like a VR in the midrange?


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i don't have a crazy amount of time behind my bro's vr6, but after intake/chip/exhaust, the feeling is similar, maybe even a hair stronger. definitely sounds incredible though, 2nd gear around 3500-4k and up puts a huge grin on my face every morning getting on to the highway.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (thecabsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thecabsleeper* »_ Couple all that with the TT Borla exhaust kit and the intake, you'll be freeing up 50+ hp, and an ungodly amount of torque









mods arent like lego blocks you cant just stack them and add up the gains your not gonna get 50hp for exhaut intake and chip


----------



## thecabsleeper (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_mods arent like lego blocks you cant just stack them and add up the gains your not gonna get 50hp for exhaut intake and chip 

Sorry there buddy, I didn't have my calculator out. Can I buy your know-it-all book? Just joking dude...


----------



## GRACO (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (thug4life)*

The ASR OFF really really makes a difference in acceleration? I mean, more power is delivery to the Wheels? 
or ASR ON/OFF is the same thing? just the difference is in the grip?


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

ASR is anti slip regulation. If you do not have edl or esp then ASR will cut ignition timing when slipping is first detected. If the slipping does not stop then it will slowly close your throttle until slipping stops. If you break loose then the computer takes several seconds for power to come back to full, so disabling it when trying to go as fast as possible will get rid of that delay sho uld you slip a little.


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: So, I got chipped today!! (VAGMeister)*

Vag-
I've driven my cousin 12v vr6 quite a couple of times, I became quite familiar with the pull that the vr6 has at midrange. The software on my car threw me back into the seat just like the vr6 would. That's mytake on it, but I think If i can get some DYNOS done we can really differentiate.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (a3vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vr* »_considering I have to fill up once a week, thts $145/yr, which is pretty significant

you might need to re-evaluate your life if you cant afford an extra 2.80 a week. better yet...what the heck are you doing on this forum that is here to discuss the modification of volkswagens and audis? i mean, we arent here to show off stock cars all day....wake up, modding a car isnt free.
seriously....145 a year is significant? thats just sad...


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: So, I got chipped today!! (Uberbunni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberbunni* »_Vag-
I've driven my cousin 12v vr6 quite a couple of times, I became quite familiar with the pull that the vr6 has at midrange. The software on my car threw me back into the seat just like the vr6 would. That's mytake on it, but I think If i can get some DYNOS done we can really differentiate.

Sounds good man.


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: So, I got chipped today!! (VAGMeister)*

Updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

nice review! i think i'm going to go get chipped now







:http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif:


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

I just got chipped today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chilipad (Jan 6, 2007)

how about a review?


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Can't today. I actually picked a bad day to get chipped. The weather up here is really ****ty, and although the chip had me doing legal speeds







, you can feel a little gain.
But I haven't been able to thoroughly test the chip out, so maybe by the weekend I'll have a review.


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (chilipad)*

Well, after 2 weeks gas milage reading is in. 
Mixed Highway-City driving (Approximately 70% City 30% Highway)
First Gas Up. These tests were done somewhat crudley. I gased up the car as soon as my gas light turned on. (Variance of +-2 miles to the gas station to fill up)
20 Dollars 93 premium. 5.9 Gallons/ 140 miles. 23.728813559322033898305084745763
20 Dollars 93 pemium 6.1 gallons (It was cheap!)/157 miles.
25.7377049180327868852459016393
Driving styles did not vary much during these two tests. I did have some "spirited moments" without overkilling. So as far as gas consumtion is concered, don't goose it all the time and one shall see the same if not better fuel economy!.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberbunni* »_Well, after 2 weeks gas milage reading is in. 
Mixed Highway-City driving (Approximately 70% City 30% Highway)
First Gas Up. These tests were done somewhat crudley. I gased up the car as soon as my gas light turned on. (Variance of +-2 miles to the gas station to fill up)
20 Dollars 93 premium. 5.9 Gallons/ 140 miles. 23.728813559322033898305084745763
20 Dollars 93 pemium 6.1 gallons (It was cheap!)/157 miles.
25.7377049180327868852459016393
Driving styles did not vary much during these two tests. I did have some "spirited moments" without overkilling. So as far as gas consumtion is concered, don't goose it all the time and one shall see the same if not better fuel economy!.

Damn... That's actually better than what I'm getting now with a stock program. But then again, I do have quite the lead foot. If only I could scrounge up $470.
But come on... Are all those decimal places really necessary?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (thug4life)*

nice reivew


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

I avg 25-28 on prem every day
And I by no means drive slowly, makes me wonder if it will up any when I get tuned


----------



## PepiMartinez (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: (ahson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahson* »_Are you planning to switch back and forth with the STOCK file whenever you're going back to dealer for service?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

theres no need


----------

